# May be Fostering a Vizsla



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I found an ad on Craigslist (dread) about a pit/lab mix puppy. When I opened the ad, there was no doubt this pup is either all Vizsla or a V mix. I contacted the Vizsla Club of America's rescue in the area. They were in contact with the current owner (who already called the SPCA=death warrant) and I may be fostering her until a home can be found. She is currently in Morgantown, PA. She is approx. 1yr old and spayed. She is not yet housebroken because the people that had her before left her outside all the time (they should be left outside). If anyone is looking to add a member to the family, please let me know and I will contact the woman I am dealing with at rescue to let her know. I am told she loves to play with the current owner's pit. She just isn't used to being in a house. My heart went out to this poor girl.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Here are pics that he had posted of her. No way she isn't at least part V.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

She reminds me of our Elroy a ton! He's supposedly V/Am Staff, and was dumped out of a car in Philly. Let us know how you make out if you do decide to foster


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

She looks a lot like our "pibble" V mix, Finch (see my profile pic)... our girl was a rescue from a Georgia litter and I am certain she is part V. She plays with other Vs at the dog park and all their owners agree. Good for you for taking her in until she finds a home... I started out just fostering Finch when she was a puppy, but I fell in love with her and couldn't give her up, so watch out!


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Be careful!  We fostered a V and she became a permanent part of our family! Once we worked through her fear of men (she was beaten by a guy so badly she had a broken back leg) she has become a wonderful V! I really think once you have two Vs you will never understand why you didn't have two in the first place.

I hope it all works out!


----------

